# Work for UK company remotely from US



## baeraudrey (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,

I am a US citizen and currently work for a UK company in Cambridge, England. My husband is having trouble finding work and we are would like to move back to the US. Does anyone know if it would be possible to work remotely from the US for the UK company?  As I am a US citizen, I don't need a US visa and my UK visa is good for another year and a half. I don't believe the UK company has a US office so just transferring to the US office isn't an option. I've read that I might be able to work as a contractor, but am not sure.Any information on the possibility of working and any tax implications (I make well below the threshold for double taxation) would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!

Best,
Audrey


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As a US citizen residing in the US, you'd just about have to work for the UK company on a contract basis. You may want to speak to an accountant or enrolled agent to help you set up this arrangement, as it means you'll be responsible for all your own taxes (including US social security and any local payroll taxes based on where you wind up in the US).

The one big caveat about working as a "contractor" is that it does very much tend to draw IRS attention - because contractor status is often abused, particularly by employers in the US. Rule of thumb is that the IRS is suspicious of anyone working on a "contractor" basis if they don't have multiple clients. 

One other thing I'll mention in connection with working on a "contractor" basis is that your hourly rate or your "salary" should be adjusted for the change in status. As an employee, your employer is paying out a certain amount as their portion of your social insurances, is supplying a work space and supplies (paper, pencils, printers, postage, etc.). On a contract basis, you'll be paying for your own supplies and other expenses, as well as having to handle the accounting for taxes and benefits for yourself. On a contract basis, make sure you take these expenses into account before agreeing to the amount you'll be paid (or make sure your contract reads $x plus expenses).

Double taxation is not an issue for you on return to the US. But, to get your husband's visa, you will have to have your US tax filings current. If you haven't been filing the last few years, get those back filings done now, before you put in the paperwork for hubby's visa!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

